# 1988 300ZX Wheels (Z31)



## 300ZXReadingPA (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking for vendors that have wheels to fit 1988 300ZX, Looking for spoke types, etc in chrome. Any info on sizes and offsets that can be used to identify other car types/years that will fit will be appreciated.

Guitar Jazz Man..............


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.84ae.com/wheelshow/

Please search, in fact this should be common sense.


----------



## 300ZXReadingPA (Sep 10, 2005)

*Thanks Great Links*

:thumbup:


JAMESZ said:


> http://www.84ae.com/wheelshow/
> 
> Please search, in fact this should be common sense.


Thanks, great consolidated information.


----------

